# In wait of a new camera...



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice vidio, I like the Betta and I'm not a Betta fan but I really liked the attitude of yours, I like Cherry Barbs too, but the shrimp that put out the fans to catch food need a nice dirty tank like mine, yours is way too clean.

Oh, your Pleco was the smallest I've ever seen, is it a juvinile?


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

150EH said:


> Nice vidio, I like the Betta and I'm not a Betta fan but I really liked the attitude of yours, I like Cherry Barbs too, but the shrimp that put out the fans to catch food need a nice dirty tank like mine, yours is way too clean.
> 
> Oh, your Pleco was the smallest I've ever seen, is it a juvinile?


Yep my bristle nose are avid breeders.... laid eggs 2 times in the matter of 1.5 month... thats why i got the 10 gallon tank to save em all.. then put the biggest in the 40 gallon tank
:bounce:


----------

